# Had This A While Could Someone Help With The Age ?



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

sHad this in a drawer for a couple of years bought it from fleabay came all the way from Singapore, keeps pretty good time considering its obvious age. I have tried to research it but there are no luck, the obvious link is the railway but I was hoping that some one might know a bit more or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a cal. 1883, made in 1903. But this is a simple movement, not a railroad calibre.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

have a look here... see if it helps

http://www.pocketwatchrepair.com/histories/elgin.html


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mikrolisk said:


> It's a cal. 1883, made in 1903. But this is a simple movement, not a railroad calibre.


 Now you see thats just the help I was looking for thanks so much :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

MerlinShepherd said:


> have a look here... see if it helps
> 
> http://www.pocketwat...ries/elgin.html


Thats great thanks very much !


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

But this history page is about the Elgin Watch Co. - here we have the Waltham Watch Co. (!!!).

Andreas


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mikrolisk said:


> But this history page is about the Elgin Watch Co. - here we have the Waltham Watch Co. (!!!).
> 
> Andreas


On the left there are lots more makers if you click on Waltam it gives the same history overview etc...


----------

